# Good foods for a smaller guy to get big



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

I was 155 a week ago when started training. Been eating like a horsr and taking mass protein. I feel heavier but don't wanna weigh in for another couple weeks. Just asking for food ideas. What I am doing is working but I know there's something out there that may help me more  hit me up buddies.


12 eggs a day
Regular meals with fruit and veggies
2protein bars 20g
2protein shakes mass gainer 50g
Random snacks peanuts and the like


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2017)

Burritos and burgers


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2017)

Protein bars give me derireea


----------



## Maijah (Dec 21, 2017)

Italian sausages, spicy capi, sopressata, lots of spagetz


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

pillarofbalance said:


> burritos and burgers



done and done!


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

Basically all the good foods and lots of them!


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 21, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Burritos and burgers



And pizza. Serving size=One pizza


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 21, 2017)

lean meat
greens
good, slower carbs.  

Or the POB way, 

triple 5 guys and large fry

whatever you do, add 500-750 cals & those must have a good bit of protein.  Stop the protein bars unless you need them to snack on.  

Start pouring in real egg whites to shakes or just drink em straight.


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> lean meat
> greens
> good, slower carbs.
> 
> ...



How come stop the bars? Just curious?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 21, 2017)

you already drink shakes or gainer.  No need for both bars

go with the shakes, add Greek yogurt, pasteurized liquid egg white, olive oil or PB.  Flax seed powder or fiber would be solid too  

We wana replace some fake food with real stuff.  I was hard headed about it 5/6/7 yrs back about it too.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 21, 2017)

Bl sauz said:


> How come stop the bars? Just curious?



Expensive, and most of them have a shxty list of ingredients....but if you don't want to you don't have to just add more food with it


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 21, 2017)

you already drink shakes or gainer.  No need for bars

go with the shakes, add Greek yogurt, pasteurized liquid egg white, olive oil or PB.  Flax seed powder or fiber would be solid too  

We wana replace some fake food with real stuff.  I was hard headed about it 5/6/7 yrs back about it too.  Basically if you can stomach drinking a shake after dinner, or another plate of food once your ready to puke.......your doing things right.  

Chocolate milk is an easy way to go about it too


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> And pizza. Serving size=One pizza



Love this post!!


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

gymrat827 said:


> you already drink shakes or gainer.  No need for bars
> 
> go with the shakes, add Greek yogurt, pasteurized liquid egg white, olive oil or PB.  Flax seed powder or fiber would be solid too
> 
> ...



Everyday since I started. Withb8hours of sleep a night and 1.5hour long workouts


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Bl sauz said:


> How come stop the bars? Just curious?



Plus, most are mostly soy protein. Not ideal for us men


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2017)

you gotta heavy calorie foods to put on size


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 21, 2017)

Spaghetti is good i like making a big cafeteria style batch at a time


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> you gotta heavy calorie foods to put on size



Well I am doing a 1250calorie shake twice a day with food added. I'm looking at sbout 3500 a day is that roughly good enough?


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> Plus, most are mostly soy protein. Not ideal for us men



And soy has s fair amount of estrogen so that's not Ideal.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Bl sauz said:


> And soy has s fair amount of estrogen so that's not Ideal.



That's what I was referring to:32 (17):


----------



## Jin (Dec 21, 2017)

Whole milk.


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

Metalhead1 said:


> That's what I was referring to:32 (17):



Awesome. At least I got it


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 21, 2017)

Jin said:


> Whole milk.


Not milk if it isent whole


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 22, 2017)

Bl sauz said:


> Well I am doing a 1250calorie shake twice a day with food added. I'm looking at sbout 3500 a day is that roughly good enough?



I sounded like a dickhead. Sorry I meant to be sincere. I really appreciate the help


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 22, 2017)

Steaks, chicken, bbq sauce, potatoes, ice cream, pies, cake... aww ****.. I'm hitting the kitchen!


----------



## Bl sauz (Dec 22, 2017)

Me to! F n hungry


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 22, 2017)

Protein shakes are for guys that are already big, ditch that shit for real food!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 22, 2017)

Also at 155 get rid of the idea of eating like a Pro Bodybuilder prepping for a show.


----------



## Jaydub (Dec 22, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Also at 155 get rid of the idea of eating like a Pro Bodybuilder prepping for a show.



Fuk'n A man.. eat EVERYTHING!!


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 22, 2017)

Jaydub said:


> Fuk'n A man.. eat EVERYTHING!!


This right here. At 155, I don’t think it would matter which foods, just a lot of it. I’m just guessing b/c I’ve never had a problem with gaining. I was 155 in 4th-5th grade! Lol


----------



## Ironwood (Dec 23, 2017)

BigJohnny said:


> This right here. At 155, I don’t think it would matter which foods, just a lot of it. I’m just guessing b/c I’ve never had a problem with gaining. I was 155 in 4th-5th grade! Lol



Yea really.  I kinda wish my body would issue me a challenge like that.  Eat as much as you can.


----------



## Rip (Dec 23, 2017)

Eat a meal, bar, or shake every 3 hours.
Eat more complex carbs




Bl sauz said:


> I was 155 a week ago when started training. Been eating like a horsr and taking mass protein. I feel heavier but don't wanna weigh in for another couple weeks. Just asking for food ideas. What I am doing is working but I know there's something out there that may help me more  hit me up buddies.
> 
> 
> 12 eggs a day
> ...


----------



## SunsFan (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipotle burrito, double serving of steak, white rice, sour cream, guac, cheese. Dont forget the hotter hot sauce, helps everything slip out a little easier


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2017)

You don't have to overwhelm yourself with 2 big plates of food each meal as that get s old and hard to do until your 255lbs

So you don't get fatass slowwly add and as you gain add more.

Peanut Butter is great and high in calories you can eat some with every meal, avocado are awesome and high in calories you can eat 1 or 2 a day.

Don't go stupid on the junk food but eats some

A Sneakers Bar a day after a meal helps.

Lets face it your going to add fat and muscle at 155, no way I see a CLEAN LEAN BULK at 155 UNLESS all you want is the get to 160lb 165lb.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2017)

Combine what Gymrats is saying with some junk food, pizza, burgers, burritos and such but find quality junk. LOL quality Junk


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 27, 2017)

McDonalds Big Mac. CtFletcher used to each a half dozen per day. Don't worry about the chest pains. They eventually go away after the heart attack.


----------



## Rip (Dec 27, 2017)

You said 2 protein bars have 20 grams of protein. What kind are you eating? Quest bars have 20 each.
Fit Crunch have 30 grams. 
I eat them when it's impossible to eat a meal. If Im working, or in school, etc.  It's protein...uh. 




Rip said:


> Eat a meal, bar, or shake every 3 hours.
> Eat more complex carbs


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 27, 2017)

Just don't eat a dick, we won't talk to you anymore if you do.

Oh wait you're 155, too late.

Lol just busting your balls (no homo POB is the homo :32 (16)


----------



## RedlineJunkie (Dec 29, 2017)

im also a super hard gainer. i added in peanut butter to every shake a drank. would use every break to eat a carb or protien on some kind. keeping at least 5 decent meals a day ( with intermittant snacking on trail mix or misc nuts). which much easier to do with EQ.


----------

